# Solved: Outlook errors~sending/receiving



## sweetsilly (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a sbcglobal account, which is related to yahoo in some sort of way....
I am able to send and receive emails when I go through my browser and out to yahoo, but if I go directly into an Outlook program I get errors.

This is an error from Outlook Express.

Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity. Account: _edited_, Server: xxxxx, Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10053, Error Number: 0x800CCC0F

I also have Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 installed and get an error message of the same sort, this program does not allow me to cut/paste the error, so I didn't include it here.

I have checked all the pop3 and smtp's and all looks good, so I don't get whats going on here.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

This applies if you connect via a server over a network.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q315902
You give no clues as to how you connect so its a blind guess at this stage


----------



## sweetsilly (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't know how I connect, really. I have DSL through my local telephone company. I only have the one computer hooked up to the internet. Does that help ANY??


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Do you have a router? 
(If not, why not?)
A router may complicate the email server connection process.
(But the security protection is worth it.)


----------



## sweetsilly (Jun 16, 2004)

No, I don't have a router.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I checked your named server, and it appears to be valid. I also looked over your reported message, and it tells me that you are not using some SSL.
The key point in your error message appears to be the socket number: 10053.

In researching that error, I came across this:
Socket Error 10053 - An established connection was aborted by the software in your host machine

It mentions that your problem may be your virus scan software. Read that web page as to what you might be able to correct your problem.

Good luck.


----------



## sweetsilly (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok, I have un-installed Norton completely, I am now able to reveive mail but still cannot send...... :-(
The host 'smtpauth.sbcglobal.yahoo.com' could not be found. Please verify that you have entered the server name correctly. Account: 'xxxxx Server: 'xxxxxxx', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 11004, Error Number: 0x800CCC0D


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I tried pinging that server name *smtpauth.sbcglobal.yahoo.com* and it does not respond. 
Where did you get that server name?
I tried *smtp.sbcglobal.yahoo.com* and that works.

I don't have any idea of what the correct server name ought to be, but since 'pop.sbcglobal.yahoo.com' is the name of your POP3 server, I would surmise that your SMTP server would be similar.

See if that name works for you.

AND, get some virus scan software back on. It is important.


----------



## sweetsilly (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm starting a new thread....


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm telling mom!


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

ChuckE said:


> I'm telling mom!


    ...... :up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, I'm not Mom but I did close the other thread.  

Please continue here.


----------



## sweetsilly (Jun 16, 2004)

Can you please close THIS thread?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have edited your e-mail address out of the two posts where it was mentioned.

You asked that the thread be closed. Has the issue been resolved?


----------



## sweetsilly (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks!!
Yes my email is up and running, now I'll get Norton back on and see what happens......


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK then, great.


----------

